# Help with freebsd-update missing kernel



## withinavoid (May 22, 2009)

Hello,

So I tried my very first freebsd-update going from and old 6.0-release to 6.4-release.  I fetched the latest script and everything went well according to directions up until where I should do the first reboot as seen below so I stopped at this point and have not yet rebooted.  This is a remote server BTW which I don't have immediate access to.

```
[root@titanx freebsd-update]# sh freebsd-update.sh -f freebsd-update.conf install
Installing updates...
Kernel updates have been installed.  Please reboot and run
"freebsd-update.sh install" again to finish installing updates.
```
So right after above I looked at /boot/kernel and it's empty!  There is kernel.old which I think is my SMP kernel.  So my question is if I reboot now with empty directory is it going to bomb?  Should I copy a good 6.4 kernel from an ISO boot disk or install disk?  Should I copy kernel.old back to kernel?

Not sure what to do, please help if you can.  Thanks!
Stephen


----------



## withinavoid (May 22, 2009)

Well I got brave and downloaded the kernels directory from a 6.4-release distribution server.  I then cd to kernels and './install.sh GENERIC'.  I then did 'nextboot -k GENERIC' and rebooted with fingers crossed.  ï¿½jr  Server came up fine with new basic kernel and I'm now doing a force upgrade on the ports.  Just posting reply in case anyone else runs into the same problem.


----------



## noobster (May 22, 2009)

The same thing happened to me once after upgrading the kernel using freebsd-update (I think it was under 7.0). I suspect there is a bug in freebsd-update somewhere. At that time, I didn't catch there was no kernel so it failed to reboot and I ended up using KVM to fix the problem. What I think you have to do is copy a good 6.4 kernel from an ISO boot disk. Good luck!

Edit: too late.


----------

